
Plumbing Stanley Kubrick (2012) - meanie
https://www.ianwatson.info/plumbing-stanley-kubrick/
======
pmoriarty
Anyone interested in this would do well to watch _Kubrick 's Boxes_. The whole
documentary used to be on youtube, but it seems now there's only a trailer and
some clips from it.

The article this HN submission links to focuses on the movie that was to
become AI, which Kubrick started but never finished, and which was ultimately
directed by Steven Spielberg.

Another project Kubrick started and never finished was a movie on the
Holocaust, which he abandoned after hearing that Spielberg's Shindler's List
was coming out. There were stills from that unfinished film in an exhibit on
Kubrick at the Jewish Museum in San Francisco.

~~~
samfromnz
Found the full documentary of _Stanley Kubrick’s Boxes_ on Vimeo:
[https://vimeo.com/322890808](https://vimeo.com/322890808)

It’s a great little documentary.

